# Audi Service History online records



## DST (Jul 11, 2020)

Is there any way that I can view service history through Audi? What I mean is, mine has a full Audi service history bar 1 and I would like to check when or if the Haldex filter and oil was done. Is there any way of checking this???


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might want to look into this -

https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi ... yaudi.html

Without looking at the receipt and checking the parts list, there's no way to know if they actually replaced the filter. The first time I took mine in and asked for Haldex service, they only changed the fluid. It wasn't until I understood the issue with the filter being overlooked and checked my receipt that I realized they didn't change the filter.

There's a very high probability that the filter wasn't changed as it's not included in the parts list when the service it done.

For a little history on this issue, you may find this post of interest -

*Haldex Service - Does it or Does it Not Include a Filter?*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok thanks that's great!


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You might want to look into this -
> 
> https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi ... yaudi.html


Plugged my VIN in out of curiosity, and apparently I have a TTS......... Interesting.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2020)

Mine has all the correct details including interior trim details etc.

Get a TTS badge then!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2020)

Is it worth sticking with Audi for Services to maintain the value when it comes to reselling in the future????????


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Is it worth sticking with Audi for Services to maintain the value when it comes to reselling in the future????????


Having proof that your car was routinely serviced by Audi would be a selling point, but any value that might add would be greatly offset by the money spent paying dealer pricing (vs independent or DIY) for that service.

As a buyer, I'd be more concerned with the present condition of the vehicle regardless of it's history. A well looked after vehicle will be self-evident.

Proof of major service (i.e timing belt, water pump replacement, etc) regardless of who performed it would be valuable as it would inform a buyer of what / when the next big job is due. But the fact that that service was performed by Audi wouldn't make the car more valuable.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes that sounds fair enough. What do other people think?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 *FNChaos* - I only take mine to Audi Service when the cost difference isn't significant such as a windshield replacement or a brake work. The basics I do myself; (e.g. oil & filter, air filter, cabin filter, spark plugs, wiper blades, accessory pulleys/belt, etc.) because I enjoy doing it and it saves me a few coins. But for services that I only have to do every four years or so and I don't want to hassle with it; (e.g. transmission, Haldex and differential fluids/filters) I'm quite happy to have Audi do it.

Speaking of service, does your engine have a high pressure fuel pump and have you had the cam follower changed? Like the Haldex filter, there are some things that aren't even mentioned in Audi's Maintenance Schedule. Both of these issues, if over looked, can lead to very costly repairs.


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

Forget about chasing a history, if you are looking and love your car just do it yourself, It is super easy and parts are circa £70.
Take some photo evidence/keep receipts for any future buyer and that should be a job well done! , for worry sake anyway. 8)


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

DST said:


> Is it worth sticking with Audi for Services to maintain the value when it comes to reselling in the future????????


These cars have relatively poor resale (which is great as a buyer  ) so I doubt this is going to help much at all. You certainly will never recoup the money you lost in the insane prices, markup, and scam games stealerships play on people. 

Personally I wouldn't let any "mechanic" go near it, Audi stealership or otherwise.


----------

